

SiteChat (chrome extension that adds chat to sites) gets an iOS webapp version - bkanber
http://sitechatapp.com/

======
bkanber
The new webapp version is tested and working on Chrome 12+, Firefox 4+, and
iOS Safari packed with iOS 4.2+.

SiteChat was released a week ago today and has already built a nice community,
and the Chrome Extension has been installed almost 1000 times, to very
positive reviews. Here's hoping for more!

